# Acrylic Yarn for Dishcloth



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

I was looking for dishcloth patterns and came across one on a blog. They are using acrylic to make the dishcloth instead of cotton. They said that it drys fast. I was wondering if anyone has tried it out or not?

Here is the link super cute apple dishcloth
http://salihan.com/patterns/free/apple-dishcloth/


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I knitted a washcloth in acrylic by accident. My son's friend loved the colors and took it. She says it is awesome. Colors didn't run/fade, cloth did not stretch out in use, and dried fast. I also use acrylic for my can/bottle cozies, and have never had a leak problem.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would question it's absorbency. Cute pattern.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good for cleaning dishes but NOT for cleaning spills.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

llamama1 said:


> I would question it's absorbency. Cute pattern.


i might just make it in cotton anyways. the pattern is too cute. And it is double sided so could be a potholder too.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Good for cleaning dishes but NOT for cleaning spills.


good to know.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> I knitted a washcloth in acrylic by accident. My son's friend loved the colors and took it. She says it is awesome. Colors didn't run/fade, cloth did not stretch out in use, and dried fast. I also use acrylic for my can/bottle cozies, and have never had a leak problem.


thanks for the story. I was wondering what to make my cozies out of. Ive made them for a mug which then it doesnt matter too much it is just to make it more comfy and warm not hold in the moisture.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

When I first started making dishcloths I made one with acrylic yarn because I didn't know I needed cotton. It washes my dishes just fine but it is not absorbent at all. I really don't like using it because I don't like the way it feels when wet. I really like the pattern in the link you posted. I may just have to make it myself out of cotton.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I is very cute.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd be careful using acrylic as a potholder - won't it melt?


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I'd be careful using acrylic as a potholder - won't it melt?


yes it will. i never use it on anything that is suppose to have hot stuff put on top of it. be a bad thing. you can do it if you are never going to use the potholder for anything more then some decoration though


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Acrylic dries fast, yes. But it doesn't absorb. Cotton is slow to dry because it absorbs so much water. I know someone who uses acrylic even for potholders. She claims it doesn't melt when it gets hot. I know better. Nope, acrylic does not work for dishcloths.

Dishcloth patterns in acrylic look nice when they are made into a scarf or shawl or small blanket. I'll follow your link now to the cute apple.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

btibbs70 said:


> Good for cleaning dishes but NOT for cleaning spills.


 :thumbup: Scrubs well but does not hold water at all and forget cleaning up water drops or spills.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I'd be careful using acrylic as a potholder - won't it melt?


I made a brand new dishcloth out of kitchen cotton. Had a hot pan to take off the stove, and it burned a hole in my brand new dishcloth, had to throw it away. It made me sad, cause for some reason making dishcloths hurts my hands more than other knitting so I rarely make them.


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Love the pattern, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

MartyCare said:


> Acrylic dries fast, yes. But it doesn't absorb. Cotton is slow to dry because it absorbs so much water. I know someone who uses acrylic even for potholders. She claims it doesn't melt when it gets hot. I know better. Nope, acrylic does not work for dishcloths.
> 
> Dishcloth patterns in acrylic look nice when they are made into a scarf or shawl or small blanket. I'll follow your link now to the cute apple.


If I want to make a picture cloth to keep as a picture, I'll use acrylic, but not when it involves water or high heat.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> I made a brand new dishcloth out of kitchen cotton. Had a hot pan to take off the stove, and it burned a hole in my brand new dishcloth, had to throw it away. It made me sad, cause for some reason making dishcloths hurts my hands more than other knitting so I rarely make them.


Im sorry to hear that. Depending on the pattern they can turn me more too. They seem to take awhile to make for how small they are.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i've made several in acrylic for washcloths & like them well
dont do dishes so couldnt say LOL


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I had some acrylic rug yarn leftover and I used two strands to knit potholders. They haven't melted yet and keep the heat away from my hands. We even left one close to the flame and it didn't melt. Maybe the thickness helps.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Acrylic may be good for scrubbing, but if you want absorbency go for cotton. I would never use acrylic around heat or flame as it can melt....


----------

